# John Calvin’s View of God’s Love and the Doctrine of Reprobation - McMahon's New Book



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 17, 2015)

[video=vimeo;119703019]https://vimeo.com/119703019[/video]

John Calvin’s View of God’s Love and the Doctrine of Reprobation, by C. Matthew McMahon

A central theme of Christian theology is not only the orthodox doctrine of God as Triune, but the manner in which this Triune God works in the hearts of men as Sovereign Ruler and Supreme King. This work deals with understanding the relationship between God’s love and the reprobation of the wicked, aiding the reader to understand more simply the view of the Reformation’s brightest Reformer, John Calvin (1509-1564), within an otherwise daunting topic.

In this analysis of John Calvin’s view of God’s love and the biblical doctrine of reprobation, McMahon explores Calvin’s thoughts concerning reconciling God’s love and the damnation of the reprobate. He explains Calvin’s doctrine of accommodation, centering on understanding the difference between the will of God’s decree and the precepts of God’s word. Also analyzed is Calvin’s view of God’s providence as Supreme Ruler over creation, Calvin’s view of hardening the reprobate’s heart, and his view of the Gospel call when the reprobate are called to repent and believe the Gospel.

Annexed to this analysis is an overview and introduction to Calvin’s treatise on reprobation, initially published in 1558 as, “Concerning the Secret Providence of God,” (contained as an appendix to this work) demonstrating articles that Calvin refuted against Sebastian Castellio (1515-1563) who attempted to revile the Reformer and the biblical position of predestination.

Get the eBook here at the Puritan Shop in mobi, ePub and PDF.

Print Version

Kindle Version

Nook Version

Google Play Version


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 17, 2015)

Wonderful! Got it.


----------



## aadebayo (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Matthew

I have checked Amazon UK and it is only available in Kindle. Will the actual book be available in the future? If so, when?


----------



## earl40 (Feb 26, 2015)

Came in the mail yesterday. It better be good.


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 26, 2015)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> [video=vimeo;119703019]https://vimeo.com/119703019[/video]
> 
> John Calvin’s View of God’s Love and the Doctrine of Reprobation, by C. Matthew McMahon
> 
> ...



Matthew,

You have written so many fine things for us to read and explain some at times really hard doctrine. Have you written any commentary on books of the Bible I would be very interested in reading some of that. Yesterday I actually received the institutes of the christian religion by harvest I made an offer on ebay for 9 dollars and he took it. I thought from the description that is would be beat up and marked in but no it's brand new. Now it will really get used amen...........lol


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Feb 26, 2015)

aadebayo said:


> Hi Matthew
> 
> I have checked Amazon UK and it is only available in Kindle. Will the actual book be available in the future? If so, when?



Here?

John Calvin's View of God's Love and the Doctrine of Reprobation by C. Matthew McMahon (Paperback) - Lulu


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2015)

earl40 said:


> Came in the mail yesterday. It better be good.



I hope its helpful!

Calvin's treatise alone is worth reading by itself.


----------

